
T-Mobile Unveils “DIGITS,” Upgrades the Phone Number for the Internet Age - mindblink
https://newsroom.t-mobile.com/news-and-blogs/digits.htm
======
masonic
So _this_ is what they've been working on instead of fixing coverage holes or
support.

------
amingilani
This is actually pretty cool

